# My Guard Dog



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My son-in-law was leaving our home @ 3:30 am to head to work and didn't want to disturb anyone. Being a considerate guy, he didn't turn on any lights and tiptoed to the kitchen to get his lunch from the refrigerator. 

Nygel heard SIL's activity and it was different - quieter & darker - and thought that we had an intruder. Nygel went barrelling out of our bedroom @ full force barking very aggressively and growling. He stationed himself between the kitchen and hallway virtually trapping Adam. His positioning also placed himself so that the intruder would have to go through him to get to Ron & I. Nyg continued to growl @ Adam. All I could hear from Adam was "Oh my God, Oh my God...."

I don't know if Adam had been attacked by dogs in his past but he was scared to death. 

I grabbed my robe, ran out towards the kitchen & turned on the lights. Nyg settled right down and "apologized" to Adam for his aggressive/protective behaviour. Riley also joined in the "fun". Adam then left for work totally embarrassed, the whole house awake including his 4 month old son .

I then checked the hallway for urine to see if Nyg was being protective or if he was scared to death (there would have been a trail of pee if he was scared). He was being protective.

This action made me feel really good knowing that Nyg can be protective as I spend the weekdays alone (DH works out of town from March to December). So, Nyg got some big hugs and was told he's a good boy.

.... I don't think Adam thought so:doh::doh: and I'm sure that he'll think twice before "sneaking" around the house again.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is great! way to go boy! I'd like to think our girls would do the same...but they'd probably just bring the intruder a toy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Dh travels all the time to and out of my 4 Maggie is the one who is very protective. About 3 weeks ago, my son forgot his key and thought he would try the back door, and when he come in(pitch dark in the house) he turned his back to shut the door and much to his surprise Maggie let out a growl and then grabbed his coat and was going nuts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for Nyg! I hope Selka and Gunner would do the same!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Boy! That will teach the Humans to sneak around in Your House!! Extra Snuggles n Pats! Wonder if SIL will do that again!?!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Maggie is developing quite the bark, only when she hears a strange noise. She's 10 months old but her voice has lowered a couple of octaves in the past few weeks. I like it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Shelby and Beau are my barkers. Bama barks once and then runs to the couch and stands on the back of it. I dont know what that does but it cracks us up. But when we are gone I have heard him bark when we came walking up to the house, so I think he would scare them off. 
I bet your SIL will not be doing that same thing again. Scared the crap out of him probably.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Rylee would have done the same. Poor Adam, but atleast you know Nyg is always on watch. Which is nice in my opinion.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

DH went fishing and came back in the afternoon thorugh the front door, but I had tied the leash to the door knob and the prong collar blocked him from opening it more than 4 inches. So, he stuck his hand inside to try and unjam the door and in the process, Wiggs growled, bared his teeth and snapped at his hand and missed. Only after when Dh used his voice to yell out did Wiggs back off because he recognized the voice.

Wiggs is super protective of me, the house and my car.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job Nygel! 

Although I don't think mine would ever attack, they have great deep warning barks and I check them out every time.

Usually they are just checking out Skipper, the neighbor's outside cat.


----------

